# Bombay Mix



## Romany123

I make this a lot, especially when we have friends around for drinks. Give a whirl, it is a zillion times better than the stuff you can buy.

 30g Thin pretzel sticks.
45g  Butter.
1  Clove of Garlic crushed.
60g  unblanched almonds.
60g  Pine nuts.
60g  unsalted cashews.
1 teaspoon of Worcester sauce.
1 teaspoon curry Powder (I use my own mix).
1/2 teaspoon Hot chilli powder
.60g Raisins (seedless)

Break the Pretzels into 1 inch sticks, melt th butter in a large skillet.
Add the nuts and cook over a medium heat for about a minute add the rest of the ingredients exept the Raisins and cook for an additional 3 to 4 minutes.
remove the pan from the heat and add the raisins,mix well.
Remove to a serving dish and allow to cool (I cool them in the refrigerator).
Serve with drinks.

Cheer's


----------



## cjs

Well, darn, it's a tad early for the first martini, but....sounds Good Dave!


----------



## ChefJune

Yum!  I'll be leaving out the raisins, but sure sounds like a winner for the holidays.... maybe even gift giving!  and who knows what I may find to take the place of the raisins (or not).


----------



## YT2095

if you mix Gram flour with a little Turmeric and salt, then add a little White pepper and water and make it into a soft dough, then put a golf ball sized peiceof this into a pototoe ricer and squeeze these strings into hot oil.
then when they float, dry them on kitchen paper to cool, you`ll be much more authentic than using the pretzel sticks 

it really IS easier than it sounds


----------



## Romany123

Thanks YT
I will give it a try

Jean......You will just have to wait untill tea time  

June you could use sultanas.


----------



## kitchenelf

Romany123 said:
			
		

> June you could use sultanas.



They are still raisins, just a golden color.  I love sultanas in spiced rice!  YUM!


----------



## lulu

Wow, home made Bombay Mix is really an amazing idea.  DH will be happy, thanks!

Personally, I think it needs the raisins (I would use sultanas)....alternatively you could try and get wholed of some of those tiny aniseedy sugary candies that are eaten after an Indian meal I suppose.


----------



## Caplan

YT2095 said:
			
		

> if you mix Gram flour with a little Turmeric and salt, then add a little White pepper and water and make it into a soft dough, then put a golf ball sized peiceof this into a pototoe ricer and squeeze these strings into hot oil.
> then when they float, dry them on kitchen paper to cool, you`ll be much more authentic than using the pretzel sticks
> 
> it really IS easier than it sounds


That's a great tip!


----------



## karadekoolaid

Nice recipe there, Dave! Love that stuff - I could eat it all day. 
Good tip on the potato ricer, too. Hmmm!!


----------



## ChefJune

I like the idea of making the "pretzels"  too.....


----------



## shpj4

Thanks for sharing your Bombay mix but I think that I would leave out the hot Chili Powder.

Since the holidays are coming up I am sure that our wonderful chefs will be making it for the holidays.


----------



## Romany123

It is a time thing realy. But yes I could make the pretzel's in advance.
I know what you are sayng clive.


----------



## The King

I found this forum whilst searching for a Bombay Mix recipe.
I don't have a potato ricer, but I do have a local shop that sells gram flour sticks of varying size.
What I was looking for was some spices to try (will probably end up going for a classic cumin, coriander seed, chilli and turmeric combo) and how to get the chickpeas and lentils roasted perfectly.
I'll post up a decent recipe once I've gone ahead and figured this out for myself.

All I have to do then is master posk scratchings and crisps and I will have a career in bar snack production sorted.


----------



## ChefJune

Dave's recipe is really good as is, "the King!"


----------



## The King

ChefJune said:


> Dave's recipe is really good as is, "the King!"



No doubt. I didn't mean to demean it. It just wasn't the recipe I was looking for. I was after something more like the bags of Bombay mix I buy in the corner shops which I wanted to adapt it and make it sing to my own tastebuds.


----------



## Yakuta

Here is another variation of this give it a try if you'd like:

Rice cereal - Plain puffy kind  (4 cups)
Turmeric - 1/2 tsp
Sugar - 3 tsps
Peanuts - Dry roasted and unsalted (a handful, I am bad at exact measurements)
raisins - golden (a handful)
white sesame seeds - 1 tsp
Handful of curry leaves
1 tsp of black mustard seeds
1/2 tsp of red chili powder
couple pinches of salt (or to taste)
Some citric acid or aamchur (if you can get it, sour mango powder)
2 tsps of oil

In a pan, add the oil.  When it's hot add the curry leaves and mustard seeds.  Once it all splutters.  Reduce it so the oil cools. Next add the spices  spices (turmeric, sugar, chili powder, aamchur) and rice puffs.  Let it roast/toast for a good 10 minutes (stir is constantly so rice puffs dont burn).  Next add the sesame seeds, raisins and peanuts.  Stir it all for another minute to combine.  

Take it off, cool it completely and then store it in an airtight container.  It goes well with a cup of afternoon tea (atleast in India where people still enjoy this custom).  

You can also add dried coconut shavings to this.  So you would add that in the end with the raisins and the peanuts.  It is found in Indian stores and it's called Kopra.  It's dried coconut that's super sweet and almost like a candy. 

If you are looking for something to consume you can make Bhel.  You cannot store it but it's a great snack that once you get hooked on you can't get off.  If anyone wants a recipe let me know and I can post it.  It needs a good amount of ingredients but it's a street food and one of the most popular ones in India.


----------



## The King

Yakuta said:


> ...
> 
> If you are looking for something to consume you can make Bhel.  You cannot store it but it's a great snack that once you get hooked on you can't get off.  If anyone wants a recipe let me know and I can post it.  It needs a good amount of ingredients but it's a street food and one of the most popular ones in India.




Yes please.

That likes some glorious sweet snackage up there, I'll have to get me to the shops this weekend.


----------



## Yakuta

O.K. Here goes the recipe for Bhel Hope you enjoy it as much as we do:

Bhel Mix Pack - Available at Indian stores and I would recommend you buy this the first time you make it

I make it from scratch and if you are adventurous and want to go this route here are the things you will need to get from an Indian store:

Murmura Packet - Looks like rice puffs and are rice puffs but much lighter than the ones used in rice crispy treats
Packet of Fine Sev -  Its basically made of Gram flour and is super thin and crunchy, the essence of Bhel
Packet of flat puris - Puris are like little fried crackers.  They are disc shaped and extremely crunchy

To make your own Bhel mix you will use these ingredients together (4 parts rice puffs to 2 parts of sev and a cup of puris crumbled) in a saute pan and dry roast it on low until it's slightly toasted.  Cool and store in an airtight container. 

The Bhel mix has most of these ingredients in one pack. 

Make chutneys or buy them if you so desire:

You will need a sweet tamarind chutney and a spicy green corrainder, mint and chili chutney.  Most Indian stores sell bottle chutneys but here are simple recipes if you want to make them.  You can make these adhead of time (weeks) and freeze or refrigerate.  

Tamarind chutney:  Tamarind pulp (1/2 cup), 2 cups of apple sauce, cup of water and a cup of sugar.  Cook it all until it's nice and bubbly and thick.  Let it cool, Refrigerate or Freeze

Green chutney:  2 large bunches of cilantro washed and roughly chopped.  A cup of mint leaves, 4-5 green chilis, 2-3 cloves of garlic and juice of one lime.  Put it in a food processor and grind until a thick paste.  The lime juice will keep the color vibrant.  You can refirgerate this as well

Let's say you have company and you want to fix Bhel, here is what you would do.  

Boil a potato and finely chop it.

Use 4 - 5 cups of Bhel mix.  Add a small onion finely chopped (super finely) to it along with the potato, add the chutneys (heaping tbsps about 3 - 4 of each kind both tamarind and green),  squeeze lime juice and stir it together.  Top with cilantro and more sev and serve immediately. 

It will get really soggy if you let it sit.  It has to be made fresh and consumed.  Let me tell you a lot of your guest will ask for seconds and thirds so it's good to have a station going.  

I normally like to keep little bowls - One just with the plain bhel mix, another with individual chutneys, one with onions, one of potatoes, one with extra sev.  People can make bhel to their liking. 

It's like a fun little taco party just for vegetarians.


----------

